# Gunne Crashed during a Storm



## Rivet (Oct 12, 2011)

Colonel Paul I. "Pappy" Gunn (October 18, 1899 - October 11, 1957) was a former U.S.naval aviator known most for his actions in the Second World War as an officer in the United States Army Air Forces. His civilian aircraft did not survive a sustained incounter of much of the Low-Pressure air turbulence to be found in the Phillipines on that October Day. 

Regards, Henry E. Whittle [email protected]


----------

